# GSG Hosts Grand Opening For New Austin Location



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG recently opened its sixth location in the Southwest and celebrated with a grand opening in October. Held at the new full-service facility in Austin, visitors were treated to a catered lunch by Salt Lick barbecue, live music from Austin’s own Cody Bryan Band, as well as equipment demos and a vendor showcase. 

Each guest received a goodie bag with a free T-shirt and a numbered ticket to participate in several giveaways. Lucky winners received two tickets to the Texas/OU football game along with a suite at the Omni Dallas; 3M sample packs, and a variety of gift cards for local restaurants. 

The address of the new location is at 845 Interchange Blvd., Suite 106, Austin, Texas 78721; (737) 703-3700.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

